# Valbazen dosage?



## SassyKat6181 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am reading conflicting dosing amounts for Valabzen.  Anyone care to chime in????

Valbazen is an oral suspension that is given at the rate of 1cc/10lbs body weight.  I've also been told 1cc/25lbs body weight


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 15, 2013)

Go by what it says on the bottle. Unless the vet says different


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 15, 2013)

I use it on sheep, and I give 4cc/45kg body weight.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 15, 2013)

1cc per 10 lbs of goat.

100 lb goat =  10 CC.

DO NOT GIVE TO A PREGNANT GOAT

You do NOT want to underdose.  This is what I have given my full size Nubians.  I use a weight tape to get weight amounts per goat.

DonnaBelle


----------



## mjgh06 (Jan 19, 2013)

Agree with DonnaBelle

Brand Names:  Valbazen Cattle & Sheep Dewormer Suspension (Pfizer) Generic Name: albendazole 11.36%  (This is a brand we use)

Goat dose: 1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally;  Milk withholding time: 5 days; not safe for pregnant does.


----------



## Pixie Dust (Mar 30, 2013)

Regarding Valbazen dosing - 10cc/10lbs - just one dose or sequential days?  How many days if so?  Thanks


----------



## elevan (Mar 30, 2013)

Here we use it at 1 ml per 25#.

The biggest reason you are hearing conflicting reports is because of the level of drug resistance being different from farm to farm and from state to state.  Ask your vet or at least ask someone who lives in the same geographic area as you.  Using my dosage if you have a higher resistance level will be worthless.  Using my dosage if you have a super low resistance level is a waste of money.


----------



## Pixie Dust (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks so much elevan!

In your experience, do you generally give just the one dose or do you do the standard three day dose?

Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pixie Dust said:
			
		

> Thanks so much elevan!
> 
> In your experience, do you generally give just the one dose or do you do the standard three day dose?
> 
> Thanks!


3 days in a row for tapeworms

Other worms give once and repeat in 10 days


----------

